# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Stephen Lake

## Airicist

CEO and co-founder of North Inc.

twitter.com/srlake

facebook.com/srlake

linkedin.com/in/slake

----------


## Airicist

Building Real Life Iron Man Tech with the MYO | Thalmic Labs CEO Stephen Lake | AQ's Blog & Grill 

 Published on Sep 13, 2013




> 1:30 - Thalmic Labs Theme
> 2:54 - University and Waterloo
> 5:12 - Advice when starting out
> 6:20 - Biggest influences
> 7:58 - The Global Marketplace
> 9:00 - Next steps
> 11:01 - The MYO and Thalmic Lab Brand
> 
> The future is here with the MYO from Thalmic Labs! Entrepreneur Founder and CEO Stephen Lake speaks with Alan Quarry on AQ's Blog & Grill about what it's like building a wearable technology business and creating tech as seen in movies like Iron Man. Stephen discusses how important it was to establish their business culture early as Stephen and his team created the MYO wearable technology at Thalmic Labs, the opportunities he created as a student and his journey growing an innovative wearable technology business and inspiration and influences, including Elon Musk, as he builds a revolutionary wearable technology business.

----------


## Airicist

Thalmic Labs CEO Stephen Lake introduces the Myo

Published on Jan 20, 2015




> Myo consists of eight muscle-sensing modules that lets the device detect your hand gestures.
> Read more here:
> "Muscle-sensing Myo gesture armband will be on Amazon this quarter"
> 
> by Richard Lai
> January 19, 2015

----------

